# License Question



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Has it always been this way and I haven't been paying attention? Is there a reason they just don't add a year to your previous license expiration date, if it is still valid? Thanks

"All hunting and combination licenses are valid for *365 days from the date of purchase*. You also have the option of purchasing a multi-year license that's valid for up to five years. "


----------

